# [SOLVED] My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

hey everyone, about 1 week ago my download speed suddenly dropped, i usually get a download speed of 50 to 60 KB/s, but now i onlu get between 0.3KB/s to 15KB/s, i did a speed test on http://www.dslreports.com/stest?flash=1, it says my download speed is 581Kb/s. My contract with bigpond broadband says my speed is 512Kb/128Kb, so i dont know why my speed suddenly dropped to 1KB/s. I scanned my PC about 10 times with everything, nothing showed up. i got a siemens 4200 speed stream modem. Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:.

When you check your online limit is it more than you have used?
Have you tried downloading form diffrent webpages? 

If you contract is for 512 that would be at the mas around 64kb/s, so you normal connection sounds fine.


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

i only used 1Gig of my usage, i can go to 10Gig b4 it slows down. when i download something, it starts at 3KB/s, goes up to 15KB/s and it drops to 0.3KB/s and stays there. i dont know why


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

Are you sure you have not gone over?
Are you on a wireless network?
Is it only on one certain download page or on every page?


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

im definately sure im not over, i check jst b4, im on a wired network, with my speedstream 4200 connected to my PC via ethernet. it is very slow on every download.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

Try and use Internet Explore and see if that helps?

AVG will be very slow downloading, as they allow for dial-up customers.

Also what other programs are you trying to download?
What is your speed for loading web pages?
How fast do your emails download?


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

web pages are slower than normal, but they still load up, cant seems to login into myspace. IE is a little better, but still only at a speed of 12KB/s. im not actually downloading anything, i jst downloaded files to take a screenshot to show u the speed.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

This one is a bit tricky...
How big is your computer hard drive? How much is free?
How much RAM do you have?

And then go * Here* and follow the article. (Click on the blue link)


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

Once you have done the above, I would like you to post a screen shot of your download speed, from this site.

http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

i have a 80 gig hardrive, 28.5 gigs are free. windows xp sp2, 1.8 Ghz processor. nd 768 MB of RAM. My internet wont load up Cnet, it jst take ages and it says problem loading page


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

i managed to get a speed test on MySpeed.


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

there is another speed test screen shot aswell, but atm i cant seem to get on some website, like cnet, it jst say problem loading page


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

Did you clean your temp files that was mentioned in the article?


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

yeh i did, but still no help. today when i downloaded a program the speed went from 5kB/s to 62kB/s, but after it got to 62, it jst start to drop, until it reached 10kB/s and jst hovered around there.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

This is very strange. Do you think it is possible it could be a virus?


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

oh by the way, todai i did a few scans with different programm nd found a trojan virus called Fake.IKEA-Bill, nd i cant delete it from the system, i've posted a thread about it in the security sections. you think it could be that affecting my internet?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

That could be affecting it. It is good you posted your log. lets Wait and see what the Analysts say. 

Good luck.


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

thnx for your help, one more thing, i jst change my broadband plan from 512/128 to 1500/256, nd atm the speed is still affected and same as the 512/128. but after the problem is fixed what speed should i be expecting from the 1500/256 connection?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

Yea it should. If you dont mind when you get your log fixed if you can post back here and say that you have been fixed?


----------



## dimmy09 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: My download speed is only at 0.3KB/s*

sorry for a very very late reply, i jst reformated, nd problem solved


----------

